# Simatic S120 Probleme mit Motor



## onikos (5 Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal super Forum, und meistens auch super Antworten.

Mein Problem:

Ich arbeite gerade an einem SINAMICS S120 mit der STARTER Software.
Bis jetzt ging es immer gut, ich habe den DDS durchgearbeitet kurz eine Messung im Stillstand durchgeführt und dann über den Simatic Manager über eine Variablen Tabelle den Motor eingeschaltet und eine Drehzahl vorgegeben. Alles gut.

Doch jetzt plötzlich bekomme ich diese Fehlermeldung:

F07900 (N, A) Antrieb: Motor blockiert/Drehzahlregler am Anschlag

Unter Abhilfe steht unter anderem:

- Freies Drehen des Motors überprüfen. ( geprüft, läuft einwandfrei )
- Drehmomentgrenze überprüfen: Bei positiver Drehrichtung r1538, bei negativer Drehrichtung r1539.
usw.


- der Motor kann frei drehen.

Dann habe ich mit Rechtsklick auf Vektor_02 -> experte -> Expertenliste die genannten Parameter gefunden und verstellt. 

p2175 Motor blockiert Drehzahlschwelle 30.00 1/min auf 60.00

p2177 Motor blockiert Verzögerungszeit 1.000 s auf 5 s

doch das hat nix gebracht ich... 


Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter.. ich habe schon alles durchsucht und sitze lange daran .. hat jemand ne idee oder den Masterplan?

Danke fürs lesen und die ideen 

Liebe grüße



// edit

Ich habe komplett alles gelöscht und neu konfiguriert und jetzt klappt es.. ich weiß nicht wieso. Das hätte mich mal sehr interessiert.
Ich würde gerne dieses Thema offen lassen da ich noch viele  weitere Fragen zu diesem Thema habe. zum Glück habe ich so einen universellen Titel verwendet ;-) 

lg


----------



## Superkater (5 Mai 2010)

*Zuerst immer mit Steuertafel arbeiten.*

Hallo,

nachdem du den Motor vermessen hast, musst du die Einstellungen des Stromreglers und Srehzahlregler und die Grenzen (Strom, Moment und drehzahl) dazu überprüfen.

Ich arbeite eigentlich bei einer Erst-Inbetriebnahme mit der Steuertafel (Im Menü Inbetriebnahme) im SCOUT, und gebe dort einen Drehzahlsollwert von +/- 10 Rpm vor. Dreht sich dann der Motor, sind der Stromregler und drehzahlregler OK.

Erst der nächste Schritt wäre, dann der Test des S7-Interfaces.


----------



## onikos (10 Mai 2010)

Achso.. ok danke für deine Antwort.. 

Das nächste Problem ist wie kann ich von der Variablentabelle (später über ein touchpanel) auf Parameter aus der Expertenliste zugreifen??

mit freundlichen Grüßen

onikos


----------



## IBFS (12 Mai 2010)

onikos schrieb:


> Achso.. ok danke für deine Antwort..
> 
> Das nächste Problem ist wie kann ich von der Variablentabelle (später über ein touchpanel) auf Parameter aus der Expertenliste zugreifen??
> 
> ...


 
Man kann doch nur - je nach PPO-Typ oder Telegrammtyp auf die Datenfelder der PZD und PKW zugreifen - und damit auf die dahin verschalteten Werte. 

Die Daten in der Expertenliste sind Motordaten natürlich auch teilweise Bereiche aus den PZD/PKWs und den sogenannte BICOs (also Binärkonnektoren) 
mit denen man Funktionen im Antriebskontroller verschaltet.

D.h. es gibt keine Möglichkeit aus irgendeiner VAT auf die Expertenliste als ganzes zuzugreifen.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## offliner (18 Mai 2010)

Du kannst in WinCC Flexible / ProTool Variablen anlegen, die direkt auf die Parameter des Antriebs verweisen. Erklärung hierzu im Funktionshandbuch (FH1 11/2009) des S120 Seite 538 ff


----------



## onikos (26 Mai 2010)

ahh .. ok guter tipp..!! ich werde das ausprobieren und das ergebnis mal posten.

mein neuestes Problem ist der fb283. Ich will positionieren und das relativ und absolut, jedoch verstehe ich die VAT Tabelle nicht. 

Tipp-Betrieb funktioniert.

Ich will den fb73 nutzen aber weiß nicht wie ich eine Referenzfahrt mache und wo ich die relativen Werte eingebe und später eine Flanke setzte. 

eine kleine anleitung wäre sehr hilfreich !!!

Danke


----------

